# emerge gnucash

## pom

Hallo GenTuxer,

ich habe mein 1st Gentoo Linux installiert und bin zufrieden.

Nach 12h emerge ist die Platte recht gut gefüllt und alles ohne auch nur einen Fehler. Ich bin nun bei GNUCASH angelangt und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mein Systen in einen instabielen Zustand bringe.

Folgendes:

emerge --update system und emerge --update world sagen es ist alles OK

Nun kommt bei        emerge --pretend gnucash

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/g-wrap-1.2.1-r2 to /

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1 to /

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6 to /

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r3 to /

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r2 to /

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gal-0.19.3 to /

[ebuild  N   ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7 to /

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.10-r2 to /

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/guppi-0.40.3-r1 to /

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1 to /

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-1.0.2-r2 to /

[ebuild  N   ] app-office/gnucash-1.6.6-r1 to /

die Info das einige Pakete erneuert werden. 

Nun bringt aber z.B  

emerge -s control-center

Searching...

[ Results for search key : control-center ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  gnome-base/control-center

      Latest version Available: 2.0.0

      Latest version Installed: 2.0.0

      Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: the gnome2 Desktop configuration tool

das schon eine 'neuere' (gnome2 ?) Version installiert ist.

Wie sag ich dem System das er nix zerhaut. 

Gruss Pom

----------

